# Help!prolapsed rectum?!?! does anyone know what this is??



## gospdrcrgr11

Hello!

Ok, so I have a rusty that has something on its butt that looks like this:

http://img394.imageshack.us/i/gtqi2.jpg/

I am not able to take a picture b/c he will not stay still..but it looks almost exactly like this..anyone know what this is and how to treat or if it is even harmful to the fish??

They all eat tetra cichlid flakes and hikari pellets for veggie eaters

Temp 78
Ph 7-8ish
Amonia 0
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0

if anyone knows any idea what this is that would be great..


----------



## limpert

http://inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTreatm ... ience.html


----------



## kmuda

If the color of the protrusion is more of a red-ish color, the leading suspect would be camallanus. If the color is white, it could be a prolapsed anus. Both happen, although camallanus would have to be introduced. And if one fish get's it, they all will get it. A prolapsed anus will be unique to a specific fish and not spread.

Camallanus is very difficult to treat. But before I go into that process please google it to see if the symptoms fit your fish.

A prolapsed anus is also difficult to treat as there can be several causes. It either heals or it does not. It can be a sign of blockage, which would eventually be fatal.

Recommended treatment (for prolapsed anus) would be:

1. Stop feeding for a couple of days.

2. Dose with Epsom salt at 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons

3. dose with API General Cure (or another medication containing metronidazole & praziquantel, such as Jungle Tank Buddies Parasite Clear).

If it's a prolapsed anus, you need to change the foods to something that contains less meat protein. While many flakes are advertised as "veggie flakes", if you look at the ingredients you will likely find fish meal listed at the top. You should also increase the amount of "wet foods", such as fresh veggies, as a constant dry diet can be cause.


----------



## Haybeez

This sounds like what my fish has! He has some white beady poop and he won't eat any pellets, he will only eat blood worms and I am trying to get him to eat veg but I can not! What should I do to get him to eat his veggies?


----------

